# Marshall Class 5 rattle problem fix.



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well for any of you who have purchased or is planning to purchase a Marshall Class 5 be aware that a number of them have serious noise/rattle issues that Marshall has recognized. Officially they recommend you return it to point of purchase for they have since corrected the problem. Though many people have returned it for an exchange and have had the same issue with a new one. If you have bought it used like I have you are pretty much on your own if don't have the bill or live near the point of purchase.

I have found on another forum the recommended solution for the rattle problem from Marshall.

Here's the info

I haven't done any of these tweaks yet but i'll update the post with the results when I do.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I did everything they recommended and what do you know, it worked! I'm so happy I can finally enjoy this amp without that crazy noise. I gotta say guys, this amp is awsome. For 5 watts this thing yells and nails the ac/dc sound. I'll try and post a video.

Peace.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks a million for the info...i'm on my third class 5...i'd really prefer not taking the amp apart to "check under the hood"...i have enough trouble playing the guitar...let alone trying to be an amp tech too...i'd just like to flip the amp on and start rockin'...


----------

